# Are these blood feathers?



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Sugar had a night fright last night, or she fell off her perch. I don't know. I woke up to flapping and screaming.
I ran over to calm her down and noticed 2 feathers on the bottom of the cage. The tip looks bloody, but she isn't bleeding and there's no blood anywhere in the cage.
Should I be concerned?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Sugar had a night fright. 

Yes, those are blood feathers. Since they came out whole, there is no reason for concern and soon enough your Sugar will grow new feathers to replace these two lost in the night fright.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear sugar had a fright last night . Although the feathers were released prematurely, thankfully they didn't break and bleed. That is the more common scenario usually. She'll just grow them back now.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Okay, thank you! I'm glad she'll be okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry that little Sugar had a night fright! I'm so glad she didn't break her feathers. I hope she's feeling better now!


----------

